# Next dive 22 May..| DAMASKO



## DAMASKO (Apr 13, 2016)

Es wird Zeit für eine neue Taucherausrüstung.
*Nächster Tauchgang 22 Mai..*

It´s time for a new diving equipment.
*Next dive 22 May.. *

#staytuned #launch #newwatch


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like a 4 o'clock crown?! Cool!

I don't 'need' a new watch but if I ever were to get me a chronograph+diver combination from one brand in steel, it's Damasko and not Rolex.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Cool cool cool


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks like a blacked out case? look forward to seeing it


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks promising.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hmmmm.. wonder if it will be enough to pull me away from my D Sub1?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Curiosity piqued!


----------



## recon493 (Feb 19, 2009)

I am hopeful for a monochrome version Dsub with, of course, the A26 movement. The Dsub's need at least one variant that is less loud.


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

Hmmm...a smaller DSub perhaps? Eagerly awaiting the reveal.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Hope its a direct U50 competitor in terms of size!


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Awesome!!Hopefully they keep it light and around 40mm.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I'll play: A26 movement, no date, monochrome, with perhaps a fully indexed bezel insert. Return of the cross-hairs, same dimensions as previous D Subs. Still no bracelet.

Not far from this:










Happy to be proven wrong in a couple of days.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

I hope its 40mm..


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

As long as it doesn't have the Damasko pilot hands (DC56/57/58/66/67). The hands on the DC70/76/80/82/86 are 👍


----------



## tylerad1 (Feb 1, 2009)

monsters said:


> Hope its a direct U50 competitor in terms of size!


Yes, totally agree....and probably with an in-house movement


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

monsters said:


> Hope its a direct U50 competitor in terms of size!


Second this!


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

I am surprised to see a diver without crown guard, though.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

orpheo said:


> I am surprised to see a diver without crown guard, though.


DSub1, DSub2, Dsub3 had no crown guards either.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

Lug through-holes! The "strap-changing crowd" will love this.

As far as crown guards, if a Damasko crown is fully screwed in, the likelihood of damaging it severely or shearing it off is really not much of an issue anyway.


----------



## Matt2006 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks like the same case/bezel as the DSub2/DSub3. My guess is it's just that watch, but with an in-house movement and different dial/hands color. I think you folks hoping for a 40mm will be disappointed, but hopefully I'm wrong!

I'm excited to see what they release! Now if only I could get a bracelet for my DSub1


----------



## bts01 (Jul 27, 2017)

I am excited to see what it looks like as well! I'm very unlikely to be a buyer (have enough divers), but really hoping a Da36/7 replacement/new watch with arabics and day/date is coming soon (I really want one of those). 

Generally good to see damasko pushing out watches again. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## xian (Feb 3, 2021)

I’m on mobile and it seems that the photo is named “Dsub50.jpg” This is either hinting towards a new Dsub (possibly targeted toward the U50) or is a bit of fun by Damasko. Either way I’m staying tuned


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

xian said:


> I'm on mobile and it seems that the photo is named "Dsub50.jpg" This is either hinting towards a new Dsub (possibly targeted toward the U50) or is a bit of fun by Damasko. Either way I'm staying tuned


That's a good catch, hadn't noticed that myself. 
I hope it's not just a joke from their side. On the other hand naming it Dsub50 would be a little unimaginative on their part..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

orpheo said:


> Looks like a 4 o'clock crown?! Cool!


Or perhaps a 10 o'clock crown.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Damasko is a great company with fantastic people who create amazing watches. Kind of sad to think of Damasko being excited to bring a new product to it's admirers, teasing a photo, then getting responses detailing all the ways they could disappoint potential buyers...
I'm sure whatever is being introduced will be someone's perfect watch!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Time Exposure said:


> Damasko is a great company with fantastic people who create amazing watches. Kind of sad to think of Damasko being excited to bring a new product to it's admirers, teasing a photo, then getting responses detailing all the ways they could disappoint potential buyers...
> I'm sure whatever is being introduced will be someone's perfect watch!


If you don't want speculation then don't post teaser pictures..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rdranade (Sep 26, 2015)

I triple dog dare you to make it 40mm


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I like where this is headed


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

Of course this is just speculation on my part, but from the profile and the way the lugs meet the rest of the case it would appear that this could be a smaller case diameter than previous Dsubs.

It would seem odd though as there are currently NO diver watches available on Damasko's website and I dont think they would make their only diver offering a 40-41 mm.


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

RSM13 said:


> ... It would seem odd though as there are currently NO diver watches available on Damasko's website and I dont think they would make their only diver offering a 40-41 mm.


I dunno - 40-41mm divers seem to play-out pretty well for Rolex...

Plus the industry trend is heading towards smaller watches.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

earlofsodbury said:


> I dunno - 40-41mm divers seem to play-out pretty well for Rolex...
> 
> Plus the industry trend is heading towards smaller watches.


Rolex is actually making their Subs larger....42 mm I think?

Selfishly hoping for 43-44 mm.


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

RSM13 said:


> Rolex is actually making their Subs larger....42 mm I think?
> 
> Selfishly hoping for 43-44 mm.


They recently went from 40 to 41mm, but scaled-down most other aspects of the design.


----------



## DAMASKO (Apr 13, 2016)

#DAMASKO #DSub50 #newwatch

Bei dem Gefühl der Schwerelosigkeit, der faszinierenden Unterwasserwelt und der geheimnisvollen Tiefe geht es immer auch um Zeit.

Die DSub50 mit Gehäuse aus austenitischen U-Boot-Stahl, bezogen ausschließlich aus deutscher Fertigung, punktet mit hoher Festigkeit bei gleichzeitiger Duktilität. Der Stahl ist selbst bei dauerhaftem Seewasserkontakt korrosionsbeständig und absolut amagnetisch. Die schwarze DAMEST-Beschichtung zieht zusätzliche Aufmerksamkeit auf das markante Edelstahlgehäuse der Taucheruhr. In Kombination mit dem schwarzen Zifferblatt wird diese mit dem dunklen Neoprenanzug zu einer Einheit, sodass nur noch die nachleuchtenden Indices und das bombierte beidseitig spezialentspiegelte Saphirglas im Fokus stehen und selbst bei widrigen Sichtverhältnissen die leichte Ablesbarkeit sicherstellen.
Der einseitig drehbare Drehring verfügt über eine patentierte Drehringkonstruktion mit keramischen Kugelrasterelementen, die ein unbeabsichtigtes Verstellen der verstrichenen Tauchzeit verhindern. Die lebenswichtigen Dekompressionsphasen lassen sich exakt und fehlerlos planen. Das DAMASKO-Kronensystem lässt sich zudem problemlos unter Wasser bedienen. Angetrieben wir die DSub50 von dem bewährten DAMASKO Manufakturkaliber A26-2, welche bis 30 bar (300 Meter) vor eindringendem Wasser geschützt ist.

The feeling of weightlessness, the fascinating underwater world and the mysterious depths always centre around time.

The DSub50 with a casing made of austenitic submarine steel - sourced exclusively from German production - scores with its high strength and simultaneous ductility. The steel is corrosion-resistant and completely anti-magnetic, even when continuously immersed in seawater. The black DAMEST coating draws additional attention to the striking stainless-steel casing of this diver's watch. Combined with the black dial, this timepiece completes a dark neoprene suit to perfection, so that only the luminescent indices and the cambered sapphire crystal with special anti-reflective coating on both sides remain in focus and ensure easy readability, even in adverse visibility conditions.
The unidirectional rotating bezel has a patented rotating bezel design with ceramic ball grid elements that prevent unintentionally readjusting the elapsed dive time. The vital phases for decompression can be planned precisely and flawlessly. The DAMASKO crown system can also be easily operated under water. The DSub50 is powered by the tried and tested DAMASKO manufacture calibre A26-2, which is protected against water penetration of up to 30 bar (300 metres).


----------



## recon493 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Dial*
white minute indices, hour markers with Luminova ™C1 X1 (white), framed parts of the hands coated with white Luminova™ C1 X1parts of the hand coated with special white color

*Dimensions and weight*
Diameter: 43.00mm, diameter rotating bezel: 44.20mm, overall height: 12.60mm, lug width: 22.00mm, weight without strap: 98.00g


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks really nice but at that size I’m out. I was really hoping for something a little smaller, but then there are bound to be 40mm pilots again at some point ..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

WOW!! Big contender for me, for my next diver.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Benjck (Jan 29, 2021)

This looks amazing! Need to see more photos asap, brb jumping on instagram

Edit: okay loving the coin edge bezel or whatever what's called, and removing the crosshairs and text from the dial is nice. Definitely not a u50 competitor as it's more formal but I like it more than the previous dsubs and I think it fits the brand better. Not sure about the arrow seconds hand that they kept, it looks awkward to me on first glance but that was kept from the old model.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Benjck said:


> This looks amazing! Need to see more photos asap, brb jumping on instagram
> 
> Edit: okay loving the coin edge bezel or whatever what's called, and removing the crosshairs and text from the dial is nice. Definitely not a u50 competitor as it's more formal but I like it more than the previous dsubs and I think it fits the brand better. Not sure about the arrow seconds hand that they kept, it looks awkward to me on first glance but that was kept from the old model.


Hmmh. Only the DSub1 had crosshairs and text. DSub2 and DSub3 were without text and crosshairs for years now. Just saying.


----------



## Benjck (Jan 29, 2021)

StufflerMike said:


> Hmmh. Only the DSub1 had crosshairs and text. DSub2 and DSub3 were without text and crosshairs for years now. Just saying.


Oh my bad, I haven't been following this line... Looks like the coin edge was also there, so just the black case/movement/colour is different.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Benjck said:


> Oh my bad, I haven't been following this line... Looks like the coin edge was also there, so just the black case/movement/colour is different.


The orange minute hand is missing, another difference though. different lume as well.


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

From their new product page:


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

I wish the rubber strap was case fitted instead of straight. This is much nicer than Sinn, but they sure do have a great strap.


----------



## 1234tuba (Oct 7, 2020)

Looks great to me! I prefer the non-loud colors of this. I’m still intrigued by the A-26. However, the other D-Subs are in my general budget for watches. This is a stretch and thus at least for now it won’t be on my list. Maybe prepared or down the road someday as it looks really nice. Maybe they see some new customers coming into Damasko because of the higher price and the associated perceived (rightfully deserved I think) value.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

Too large for me.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Lovely piece, just surprised it is "only" 300m ... which yes is more than anyone needs.

I say this wearing a Sinn U2C that is 2000m
and otherwise "looks" very similar. Hmm I guess the Dsub is a little slimmer and lighter, ... no bad thing!

Dsub50

Diameter: 43.00mm, ... bezel: 44.20mm
lug width: 22.00mm, 
height: 12.60mm, 
weight without strap: 98.00g

U2

diameter: 44 mm
lug width: 22 mm
height: 15.5 mm
Weight without strap: 114 g









(borrowed picture)


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Rolexplorer said:


> Too large for me.


You might be surprised. I bet it wears a lot like a Sinn U2 and I think I can pull that off with a 6" wrist. But it comes down to personal prefs of course.


----------



## Benjck (Jan 29, 2021)

redhed18 said:


> U2
> 
> diameter: 44 mm
> lug width: 22 mm
> ...


Beautiful U2 but 3mm in height is a big difference!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

It will be fascinating to see what the L2L of the DSub50 is (that may dictate true size).


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

TJ Boogie said:


> It will be fascinating to see what the L2L of the DSub50 is (that may dictate true size).


I anticipate it is 50MM, the same as the DSub 2 and 3


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

WatchMann said:


> I anticipate it is 50MM, the same as the DSub 2 and 3


Maybe they kept the case the same as the Sub 2 and 3 made it black and changed all the other stuff. Same chassis, different options.


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

TJ Boogie said:


> It will be fascinating to see what the L2L of the DSub50 is (that may dictate true size).


Same as the previous DSubs - 51mm


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

Nice looking watch, but the dimensions make it a no-go for me. The U50 is still at the top of the list as my first German dive watch, once Sinn makes it in the color scheme I'm looking for (SE). 

Damasko, please bring the DSub case size down to 40-41mm, and the lug to lug down to 47 or 48, and then just take my money!


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

They really need to come up with a better strap option.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 15896205


Where did this photo come from?


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I was really looking forward to this release, and it’s good to see Damasko continuing to invest in a dive watch. It’s not enough to tempt me away from my D Sub1 though; the price increase and dimensions put it too close to the Sinn U1, and that’s before we start discussing a bracelet.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

Jasper110 said:


> I was really looking forward to this release, and it's good to see Damasko continuing to invest in a dive watch. It's not enough to tempt me away from my D Sub1 though; the price increase and dimensions put it too close to the Sinn U1, and that's before we start discussing a bracelet.


I agree with you. The DSub1 is by far my favorite German Diver. The dimensions are perfect. The crosshairs resemble a periscope crosshairs. Just enough writing on the dial....not too much. The pop of yellow on the hands. I also like the bezel edge better than the coin edge of the other Dusb models. And I just love the little submarine machined in between the lugs!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

RSM13 said:


> Where did this photo come from?


Damasko


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

It looks good. I have a DA373 on bracelet, like it a lot and I also like the dsub divers. However I bought probably its biggest competitor the tegimented U50 last month - prefer its graphic dial design and unique lego style hands, and it is so incredibly wearable at 41mm and 11mm thick.
This being said, a dsub is cool. I might one day be tempted to add it.


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

MrDagon007 said:


> It looks good. I have a DA373 on bracelet, like it a lot and I also like the dsub divers. However I bought probably its biggest competitor the tegimented U50 last month - prefer its graphic dial design and unique lego style hands, and it is so incredibly wearable at 41mm and 11mm thick.
> This being said, a dsub is cool. I might one day be tempted to add it.


We just need for somebody to compare both for wearability, etc ...


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

redhed18 said:


> You might be surprised. I bet it wears a lot like a Sinn U2 and I think I can pull that off with a 6" wrist. But it comes down to personal prefs of course.


Yes, I probably COULD make it work (I do with the Sky-Dweller and Pelagos), but I just don't care for the DSub at all anyhoo.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

I think it would look great on a black Isofrane!!!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Lack of fitted strap (rubber or bracelet) is spoiling a good day out for all of the Damasko Divers.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

Jasper110 said:


> Lack of fitted strap (rubber or bracelet) is spoiling a good day out for all of the Damasko Divers.


100% ....Damasko really needs a nice adjustable fitted silicone strap like Sinn in addition to a steel bracelet.

Isofrane is about the best look for the DSub1 for now.


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

Jasper110 said:


> Lack of fitted strap (rubber or bracelet) is spoiling a good day out for all of the Damasko Divers.


I have to disagree, I do not like fitted rubber. I had a Nauticfish with a fitted rubber strap, and the fit was so tight to the case, it was almost impossible to reinstall if it was taken off. Also the look is not appealing imo.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

Happy Acrespost: 53516292 said:


> I have to disagree, I do not like fitted rubber. I had a Nauticfish with a fitted rubber strap, and the fit was so tight to the case, it was almost impossible to reinstall if it was taken off. Also the look is not appealing imo.


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

Yup, not a fan.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

Damasko puts a $5 strap with a 10 cent buckle on a $2k watch. Inexcusable.


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

RSM13 said:


> Damasko puts a $5 strap with a 10 cent buckle on a $2k watch. Inexcusable.


Hyperbole to the max


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

Happy Acres said:


> Hyperbole to the max


more like exaggeration but not by much. Seiko's silicone strap that they put on their sub $500 dive watches is 100 times better than that thing.


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

And on it goes....


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

Opinions are like a-holes: everyone has one, and they're all full of **** - problem is it's 2021 and no-one can distinguish opinions from facts any more...

Also, how hard is it to change a watch strap? _Especially_ on a scratchproof watch. A child of 5 could do it...


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

earlofsodbury said:


> Opinions are like a-holes: everyone has one, and they're all full of **** - problem is it's 2021 and no-one can distinguish opinions from facts any more...
> 
> Also, how hard is it to change a watch strap? _Especially_ on a scratchproof watch. A child of 5 could do it...


In other words people whose opinions differ from yours are assholes?
Marc at Long Island watches who is a Damasko retailer thinks it trash. Watch his YouTube video on the DSUb2.

I'll take his opinion over keyboard jockeys just about any day.

The watch is awesome. I own 2 Damaskos. The strap is not value for money For a watch in it's price range.


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

Why would a retailer (Long Island Watch) trash one of their suppliers, that is inane. You saw the video and I believe you, but that is not a smart business move.


----------



## 1234tuba (Oct 7, 2020)

I vaguely recall hearing this (not sure if it was a diver review or of the leather straps with deployant). But anyway, I believe it was more of an honest feedback sort of thing - “hey all these things are fantastic, but the strap could use some attention”. I actually like hearing this in a review as it makes all the positives seem more honest.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Have those rubber strap on my Damasko DSub2, Stowa TO2, Stowa Prodiver White and there‘s nothing I could complain about. Not sure it is the same $5 strap other members own.


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

RSM13 said:


> In other words people whose opinions differ from yours are assholes?


No, and if your reading comprehension was a little better, you would know that.

However, if the cap fits...



RSM13 said:


> Marc at Long Island watches who is a Damasko retailer thinks it trash. Watch his YouTube video on the DSUb2.
> in it's price range.


No he doesn't. I did watch the video, he never disses the actual strap, and only describes the _clasp_ as "flimsy" (which it isn't - mine has taken a beating and is without so much as a scratch), and below the quality commensurate with a watch at the price (with which I agree). At no point is the word "trash", nor any other like it, used.

So well done champ - you have proven my point that people cannot tell the difference between opinions and facts.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

earlofsodbury said:


> No, and if your reading comprehension was a little better, you would know that.
> 
> However, if the cap fits...
> 
> ...


So you just said: "and* below the quality commensurate* with a watch at the price *(with which I agree)*."

I think Marc said it was like a $10 Chinese stamped clasp or something similar.

Thanks for agreeing with us, Champ.


----------



## GBNova (Jul 30, 2011)

Marc commented that he didn’t think the clasp was made with hardened steel. Do we know if that is true?


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

GBNova said:


> Marc commented that he didn't think the clasp was made with hardened steel. Do we know if that is true?


I don't think they use the hardened steel for the clasps/buckles but it would be a nice surprise if they did


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

GBNova said:


> Marc commented that he didn't think the clasp was made with hardened steel. Do we know if that is true?


Perhaps Mike knows/can find out, all I know is I've not a single scratch on mine, and the surface finish is much the same as the watch. Seems really silly _not_ to harden them the same way as the watch cases...



RSM13 said:


> So you just said: "and* below the quality commensurate* with a watch at the price *(with which I agree)*."
> 
> I think Marc said it was like a $10 Chinese stamped clasp or something similar.
> 
> Thanks for agreeing with us, Champ.


Nice selective-comprehension, Spunky


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jasper110 said:


> I was really looking forward to this release, and it's good to see Damasko continuing to invest in a dive watch. It's not enough to tempt me away from my D Sub1 though; the price increase and dimensions put it too close to the Sinn U1, and that's before we start discussing a bracelet.


@Jasper110 
@RSM13
I am thinking of buying a DSub1 and want to get your opinion on how your experience
has been so far with the watch. Is it amazing in person/on your wrist?
Is the Hirsch extreme rubber strap that comes with it comfortable?
Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> @Jasper110
> @RSM13
> I am thinking of buying a DSub1 and want to get your opinion on how your experience
> has been so far with the watch. Is it amazing in person/on your wrist?
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> @Jasper110
> @RSM13
> I am thinking of buying a DSub1 and want to get your opinion on how your experience
> has been so far with the watch. Is it amazing in person/on your wrist?
> ...


I just got one - used DSub1 - and it is great ...relaxed, easy to wear, yellow color is not distracting and will not start conversation unless really looked upon, no issues wearing it at the office (business casual environment), time is almost spot on (1-3 second fast)

Hirsch extreme rubber strap is comfortable but too loud for office use.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> @Jasper110
> @RSM13
> I am thinking of buying a DSub1 and want to get your opinion on how your experience
> has been so far with the watch. Is it amazing in person/on your wrist?
> ...


PM Sent 👍


----------

